

Ask HN: Do you use gmail for work? (Yes/No) - gregmuender

Just answer &quot;yes&quot; or &quot;no&quot; in the comments. I&#x27;m curious because we are vetting both Microsoft Outlook and gmail apps.
======
misiti3780
yes

